

Some excellent HTML5 games in this top 30 - borismus
http://www.casualgirlgamer.com/articles/entry/28/The-Best-30-HTML-5-games

======
SingAlong
From that list I collected some javascript-based game and physics engines used
in those games.

Akhihabara - <http://www.kesiev.com/akihabara/>

Diggy - <http://github.com/lostdecade/diggy>

Three.js - <http://github.com/mrdoob/three.js>

------
PlanetFunk
Shameful self-plug :)

I would like to think Last Man Standing was excellent :)

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/165110/lastmanstanding/index.html>

------
inkaudio
Game query was used in at least on of those games.
<http://gamequery.onaluf.org/>

------
Vulture
After checking a few of them, I came to the conclusion that Flash has nothing
to fear for the time being

